# Bottle Stopper supplies



## refueler1 (Jun 19, 2009)

Hello, was wondering if someone could give me a list of what I would need to start turning bottle stoppers along with where to purchase the items needed. I already have a Jet 1220 VS and have only made pens up till now. I alson have the PSI collet chuck, a Oneway Talon scroll chuck an Nova live center, a Jacobs type drill chuck and turning tools. From what I gather I need a stopper mandrel and some blanks. I now there are several different types of stopper mandrels and was wondering which one I should start with? Also, can anyone suggest how to dye wood? I like the looks of the dyed bottle stoppers. 

Thanks.


----------



## jleiwig (Jun 19, 2009)

http://www.torne-lignum.com/stoppers.html


----------



## broitblat (Jun 19, 2009)

In addition to the great stuff that Ruth (torne-lignum) has, PSI, CSUSA, AS, etc. also sell stopper mandrels.  Most of these are interchangeable, as far as I know, although the stud on the CSUSA stopper bases is a little smaller (diameter) than the rest.

  -Barry


----------



## Whaler (Jun 19, 2009)

I have found that I like PSI best for stopper supplies. Their stopper mandrel is great, a very good selection of stopper kits and blanks.


----------



## jleiwig (Jun 19, 2009)

The thing to remember is that unless it's stainless from ruth or bill, red wine will destroy the chrome finish in short supply.


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 19, 2009)

Chuck a piece of scrapwood (1.5x1.5" ish by about 2" long) in your scroll chuck.  Turn the end to fit the hole (I use 5/16") you make in your blank.  AFTER the stopper is turned, make your hole fit the stopper you have chosen.  (Redrill and tap if necessary)

You can make MANY of these, for all your projects and save LOTS of freight, shipping mandrels.


----------



## jleiwig (Jun 19, 2009)

ed4copies said:


> Chuck a piece of scrapwood (1.5x1.5" ish by about 2" long) in your scroll chuck. Turn the end to fit the hole (I use 5/16") you make in your blank. AFTER the stopper is turned, make your hole fit the stopper you have chosen. (Redrill and tap if necessary)
> 
> You can make MANY of these, for all your projects and save LOTS of freight, shipping mandrels.


 
Or for about $1.00.....


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 19, 2009)

That's a great alternative, Justin.

I have never had good luck with threads on things I turn.  But, it IS an accepted way of doing it -- so to each his own!!!!

Cheap, too!!!


----------



## refueler1 (Jun 19, 2009)

Whaler said:


> I have found that I like PSI best for stopper supplies. Their stopper mandrel is great, a very good selection of stopper kits and blanks.



I did look at the PSI mandrel that screw on to your lathe spindle. Do you think it is a better option than using one of the others?


----------



## refueler1 (Jun 19, 2009)

jleiwig said:


> The thing to remember is that unless it's stainless from ruth or bill, red wine will destroy the chrome finish in short supply.



Ruth or Bill ?? Not familiar with them.


----------



## refueler1 (Jun 19, 2009)

ed4copies said:


> Chuck a piece of scrapwood (1.5x1.5" ish by about 2" long) in your scroll chuck.  Turn the end to fit the hole (I use 5/16") you make in your blank.  AFTER the stopper is turned, make your hole fit the stopper you have chosen.  (Redrill and tap if necessary)
> 
> You can make MANY of these, for all your projects and save LOTS of freight, shipping mandrels.



You wouldn't by chance have a photo of what you are talking about? Sorry, Im new to all this turning stuff.


----------



## refueler1 (Jun 19, 2009)

ed4copies said:


> That's a great alternative, Justin.
> 
> I have never had good luck with threads on things I turn.  But, it IS an accepted way of doing it -- so to each his own!!!!
> 
> Cheap, too!!!



Ed, Is there a good dvd for turning bottle stoppers?


----------



## JimMc7 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Ruth Niles*



refueler1 said:


> Ruth or Bill ?? Not familiar with them.


 
Ruth Niles -- from the web site (torne-lignum) posted by Justin earlier. I got her introductory kit (mandrel, drill bit, 10 stainless stoppers for ~$85), used the instructions on her web site and very satisfied.


----------



## justaccord (Jun 20, 2009)

*Bill*

is Bill Baumbeck, arizonasilhouette.com.  I would stick with Ruth or Bill for high quality stainless.

For videos, tutorials, try Ed Davidson's web site at yoyospin.com.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jun 20, 2009)

i use a bottle stopper mandrel in a drill chuck...never tap them myself - the mandrel does that as I thread them on...

ANdrew


----------



## JimB (Jun 20, 2009)

Ruth even has instructions on her website on how to make your own mandrel.


----------



## Smokey7385 (Jun 22, 2009)

Some of the coolest bottle stopper blanks are here:

http://www.arizonasilhouette.com/EPR_Bottle_Stopper_Blocks.htm


----------



## refueler1 (Jun 23, 2009)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> i use a bottle stopper mandrel in a drill chuck...never tap them myself - the mandrel does that as I thread them on...
> 
> ANdrew



Have you had any problems with stripping out the threads in the blanks or the threads not holding good enough?


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jun 23, 2009)

No, no problems whatsoever- the wood I turn is usually hard enough that it's going to hold...only problem that I had was turning cedar, but it's ridiculously soft..


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 23, 2009)

Andrew,

When I was young and foolish, I used to turn that way, too. (with threaded mandrel)

Can't tell you how many flew off the lathe.  Now, I know how to sharpen my tools, that probably wouldn't happen, but I still remember it.

Moral:  IF you have sharp tools, you are CUTTING the blanks.  I frequently bludgeoned them, instead.  YMMV


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jun 23, 2009)

I didn't know that it was even a problem...I use a 150 grit wheel to sharpen my gouges, and turn at about mach 12! 

I've never ever had one fly off the lathe after a few hundred stoppers...so perhaps I'm just lucky (or good! :biggrin 

Andrew


----------



## David M (Jun 23, 2009)

wasnt you doing some for someones wedding at one time ?


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jun 23, 2009)

yeah, my own wedding- and I still have a lot to do!  

Getting there though! 

Andrew


----------



## refueler1 (Jun 24, 2009)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> No, no problems whatsoever- the wood I turn is usually hard enough that it's going to hold...only problem that I had was turning cedar, but it's ridiculously soft..



Which mandrel do you have the one on Ruth's site? I was looking at maybe getting the PSI mandrel because it screws on to your spindle.


----------



## randyrls (Jun 24, 2009)

One caution on the bottle stoppers from AS and Ruth.  Although they have the same thread, they are NOT the same diameter where the metal part of the stopper meets the wood!

I got some from a Group buy some time ago and Ruth's SS stoppers are smaller than the SS from AS.

Hope this helps....


----------

